# Hello to all fellow Hobby owners



## rabandjulie (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Today we just bought our first motorhome a Hobby 700 54 plate and we are very excited to start our travels in 3 weeks time. We were always going to by a Hymer but after viewing a Hobby we decided it ticked all the boxes and more. We were really impressed with the smooth ride the Hobby gives and the massive payload. Masses of room inside and lots of extras. We are now happy teddy bears.


Rab and Julie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Rab and Julie.
Yep Hobby vans are obviously good quality and obvious when you step inside.
It was the only Euro Shed I could tolerate after many RVs beforhand.

Well done.

Ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Rab, Julie
Ours is fab 
I hope yours is just as good
its a fabulous way to travel
Kev & sue


----------



## rabandjulie (Nov 6, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thankyou we look forward to picking it up next week

Rab and Julie


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Good choice - they're quality vans. Enjoy!
Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is nothing like the first MH, you may get better later, but it'll never be so big a boost.

I would advise a short overnight or weekend away to make sure it all works and you know how to make it all work, even if it's only on your drive, you will have more confidence when you finally set off on the great escape.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations Rabandjulie from another Hobby owner.
You will appreciate the comfort and capacity on your travels.
Enjoy.
Ian


----------



## rabandjulie (Nov 6, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thankyou for your replies
Now looking to get a moped rack fitted so we can have some transport at the different locations we stop at

Rab


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always fancied a Hobby, right from day one as they are so well laid out, but every single one we could afford had a very damp smell inside, including a dry ex ***** one.


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

We just upgraded from a Hobby to a Concorde
Heres a link to our ex Hobby
Excellent example bone dry
http://www.southdownsmotorhomecentr...or-sale/used-hobby-700-motorhome-u200469.html


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi rab & julie 
Have fun in your new hobby


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Rab, Julie

enjoy your Hobby - we love ours


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Rab and Julie 

If you like it as much as we like ours you will have great times.

Mal and Lol


----------



## rabandjulie (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone we are so excited to get going

yee ha


----------

